# waders



## redrick (Jul 6, 2004)

what are some good comfortable waders for the spring and fall? i have some pro line nylon waders
and they are sure un comfortable. i cant get my pants leg down in the boot and they wear on the back of my leg when i walk.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*I have*

hodgemans, but the pant leg riding up is pretty common regardless ot the brand, and if you let the pant leg ride up the seam where the boot attaches can be uncomfortable, at the least. 

The trick I use is, where a pair of extra large heavy socks and put your pant leg inside the sock, pulling the sock well up over the pant leg. That wiill help keep the pant leg from riding up as you slide it into the waders.

That should help, others may have additional tips to try.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I have nylon waders and I do the same thing Surf Cat does,but it helps if the brand sock you wear is over-the-calf type and has good elastic tops.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I also have tge Hogdens 3.5mil I wore them for the fist time this year and found out about the cuff thing, make sure you cover up ypu legs well.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Get yourself a piece of velcro strap and use that for holding the socks in place. This way the wont slip down even if you go wlaking and if you wear them for a long time. They actually sell something called alligator clips I think, but velcro works just fine.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Isnt there somthing they make for wader to help keep from chaping. I seen or heard of such an item.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i just wear under armour in my waders with socks and shorts.....warm and no chafing


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

The think to get are GAITERS, they are elastic bands with velcro. You put them around your pant leg and slide yer foot into the wader. Hodgman, Cabelas and others sell them for a few bucks. When I take off my waders I put the gaiters around one of the suspenders so they don't get lost.
longcas


----------



## Tricky Rick (Aug 18, 2005)

*Longcast...*

Good post, I got a pair for Christmas.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Gaiters, yeah I knew it was something. Sorry for the wrong info. But the velcro still works too.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Just got a new pair of Cabellas breathables.They are boot foot waders,but boot is kind of seperate and laces up,hopefully I won't have a problem. I had a pair of Hodgeman's,and dido with what Surfcat said..


----------



## greyghost (Dec 4, 2005)

*duct tape*

duct tape works good. I duct tape my pants leg to my socks and that keeps socks from sliding and pants leg goes and stays in boot.


----------



## redrick (Jul 6, 2004)

thanks for the advice. i will try putting my pants in my socks first. if that doesn't work i will try the gaiters or velcro.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

For the Big Guys among us there is a site called BIGCAMO.COM.

The waders I bought from them are made with a shortened boot so the calf doesn't get rubbed up. Overall, they have gear for the multipleXL guy that is really designed from the beginning for big guys.

Quick shipping and great, knowledgeable service (I called on the phone).


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Sgt??*

Is that bootfoot similar to the one on Cabella's breathables??


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Just go commando!  I wear polypro underneath so I never have the problem with the pant leg riding up.

I agree with the gaiters or the old duct tape.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

I can only comment on the waders that I own... and one variation on them...

Mine are breathable waders purchased from Bass Pro Shops. They are the "stocking foot" style which requires a separate boot. My reasoning for getting this style was twofold:

1. I wanted to be able to select a boot that fit and felt good for MY foot.

2. I wanted to be able to remove the boot and drive in the "stocking foot" if I wanted to make a quick drive to the store or perhaps to another area of the beach (without having to take everything off or drive with boots).

I'm 6'2", 225# and wear a size 12 shoe. Important to me was getting the right size wader... particularly in the foot to crotch area... such that when I kneeled or sat down, it didn't pull uncomfortably tight over the knees. Anyone going this route with a smaller frame or shoe size will have many boot choices available to them. I, however, found that I needed a size 14 boot to fit my size 12 foot with the added neoprene stocking foot. As such, my choices were more limited but I did find a boot very much to my liking. I like being able to lace it and make it as tight or loose as I want, dependent upon the thickness of sock I might wear. Overall, I couldn't be more pleased.

A fishing buddy of mine did nearly the same, but with a twist. He, too, went with the breathable waders but with the type that included the boot already attached (no laces). He loves his waders, too. 

Anyway... links to each of these...

Stocking Foot - http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=15325&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

Boot Foot (Currently $30 off) - http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=34770&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

Boot Foot with Lacings - http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=53431&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

It should be noted that I did spend an excessive amount of time reading reviews and scouring the internet. When it came right down to it, this was something that I truly needed to try on before purchasing.... AND I'M SO GLAD I DID.

Jim


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Using the under amour is the bomb.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Bass Pro Shop sells a pair of wader socks that come up over the knee (10 bucks). Tuck your sweatpants into them and it solves the problem. But as previously posted, I usually just wear polypro long johns and those socks and stay plenty warm.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Is that bootfoot similar to the one on Cabella's breathables??


I bought a pair of Ducks Unlimited Edition Stout Bootfoot Neoprene Waders from BigCamo. 

http://www.bigcamo.com/maddogwaders.php


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Caught Myself said:


> Bass Pro Shop sells a pair of wader socks that come up over the knee (10 bucks). Tuck your sweatpants into them and it solves the problem. But as previously posted, I usually just wear polypro long johns and those socks and stay plenty warm.



THATS WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Caught Myself said:


> Bass Pro Shop sells a pair of wader socks that come up over the knee (10 bucks). Tuck your sweatpants into them and it solves the problem. But as previously posted, I usually just wear polypro long johns and those socks and stay plenty warm.



THATS WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR.  

Is there a link to these socks at BPS.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Here is the link

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=49198&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


----------



## HAAS OF PAIN (Jan 1, 2006)

I guess I got lucky and got a pair of Orvis Tailwater waders for $150.00 at a liquidation show...they didn't have the suspenders so I called them & got the suspenders for $6...also Cabelas has some wader liners with stirrups in different weights that are at a decent price.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Tried out my new Cabella waders yesterday and today..*

It's like walkin with just boots on. These things are light,dry,and beyond comfortable.. They have extra padding on the bottom section from thighs down,and the boots,which are attached to neophreme,seem to have a much surer grip than any waders I have worn in the surf.. I pulled my socks over pants before puttin on waders like I usually do,but I don't even think that is necessary..


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Well,I've been using the Bass Pro Expedition socks,which come up to the knee, but went and bought a couple pair of the wader socks,which go above the knee,yesterday.Thanks for the tip.Now,I just need a chance to use them.


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

I have a pair of the Cabellas breathable lace-up bootfoot DD mentions. Been out in them a few trips now, great! Only comment I have is that they are felt sole only and it is hard to rinse all the sand off. Found them comfy for driving also. Talked to two other guys that were wearing them and they had only good things to say. - Woody


----------

